# Shrimp shipping methods



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I have an ever increasing population of tiger shrimp and my cherries are following in their footsteps too and the time might come where I have to sell a few.

I was wondering what's the best way to send shrimp through the post? I have posted out many snails over the last year and a half without a single death but shrimp are a lot more fragile than snails.

Do they need a heat pack or will plenty of newspaper suffice during the summer? I was thinking double bagged with moss in for them to cling onto but I saw a thread on here where some shrimp were posted in a bottle.

Which is best?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Instead of moss I guess filter floss is a new shipment method. A bit cheaper (if you want to look at it that way) for the shipper. 

I PM'd a few people on different boards and only received one reply back.......guess the "shrimp shipping secrets" are tightly held? 

Dang, just noticed you were in UK....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*One Way to Ship Shrimp*

*1.* Breather Bags are very convenient and easy to use; so that should be the bag of choice. Other "fish" bags are okay, and I've shipped them in there too, but no deaths so far with the speciality bags.

*2.* Moss or filter floss will work as a gripping post as the shrimp "fly" from coast to coast. I prefer to use moss because not only is it a little treat for the receiver, it also serves as a food source during the trip.

*3. *Ice Packs during the summer months (85+ degrees) are necessary. Those small blue ice packs placed at the bottom/top of a stack of packing material will help keep things frosty. Do not place the bag in contact with the ice pack. Also a styrofoam container will help regulate temperatures. But packing materials (newspapers, peanuts) will do.

*4.* A small box, shipped USPS 2-3 day mail, will make it the the destination unscaved. You may need a slightly bigger box depending how big your styrofoam container is. Everything should be stuffed with no wiggle room inside the box.

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I ship the same way John does. For the styro boxes you can also buy cheap sheets of styrofoam at the hardware store and cut them to fit the inside of the box. This is cheaper, but more time consuming so you'll have to decide which you have more of...time or money.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys there's some really helpful info there.

Some people I know get free styrofoam boxes from vet clinics, chemists and from their lfs for free. 
Can you use tons of shredded newspaper instead of styrofoam or wouldn't that work as good?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It doesn't work quite as well, but so long as the temps aren't extreme it should work just fine. I only worry about the styrofoam when it's very hot or cold outside.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Shredded newspaper is perfectly okay. I use it all the time. The only thing that you should be aware is temperature throughout the duration of the trip. If you think it's going to be too hot/cold, then a cooler will help prevent temperatures from rising better than the newspapper clippings.

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

John's method is the way to go. For shorter distances you can use newspapers. Since I think you are in the UK, i fyou ship out of country you might want to use styrofoam boxes.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I believe if you fill the bag up as much as you can, you'll avoid any sloshing effects that might occur in transit. Dunno if the sloshing would actually be fatal, but it's worth preventing.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

erijnal said:


> I believe if you fill the bag up as much as you can, you'll avoid any sloshing effects that might occur in transit. Dunno if the sloshing would actually be fatal, but it's worth preventing.


Oh, I heard you aren't supposed to fill the bags all the way to the top because there won't be enough air for the shrimp.
Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Also does the sloshing harm them? (I didn't even think of that...thanks).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> Oh, I heard you aren't supposed to fill the bags all the way to the top because there won't be enough air for the shrimp.
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> Also does the sloshing harm them? (I didn't even think of that...thanks).


Well, if you use regular fish bags you definitely don't want to fill them all the way with water and will want to leave a large air pocket for them.

If you use the Kordon Breather Bags that we highly suggest you want to fill them to the brim. The bags are made to exchange O2 and CO2 so the shrimp will get plenty of oxygen and they can't slosh around and get trapped in corners and the bags.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is an account of my Tiger shrimp shipping method (in the UK only) with photos:
http://www.theteh.com/html/shrimp_shipping_method.html

It is low cost using recycled styrofoam boxes, no O2, just air and normal fish bags. No deaths on arrival in my book so far (touch wood!).
Any comments welcome!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

theteh said:


> Here is an account of my Tiger shrimp shipping method (in the UK only) with photos:
> http://www.theteh.com/html/shrimp_shipping_method.html
> 
> It is low cost using recycled styrofoam boxes, no O2, just air and normal fish bags. No deaths on arrival in my book so far (touch wood!).
> Any comments welcome!


Thanks Theteh....I bookmarked it.

I know this sounds like a silly question but do you use an aquarium air pump to fill the bag with air?


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes you can use airpump but I didn't, just a quick hand technique in closing the bag with air. A taller bag will help, just adjust (release air) to desired air volume and tie up, cut off excess plastic afterwards.


----------

